# Anfängertaugliche Strecken im Kreis Bergstrasse gesucht



## raccoon78 (20. April 2007)

Hallo  , 

seit wir uns vor knapp 10 Wochen nen Hund zugelegt haben und ich "gezwungen" ( ) bin durch die umliegenden Wälder zu "hetzten" ist mir erst wieder aufgefallen, wie schön es doch bei uns in der Gegend ist. Seit knapp 14 Tagen reifte dann in mir der Gedanke, daß man doch auch genial mit nem MTB durch eben jene Wälder "hetzten" kann. der Wunsch nach nem Rad (mein letztes hatte ich so mit 12 -13 was mittlerweile knapp 16 Jahre her ist) schwelte schon etwas länger in mir, allerdings bin ich der Meinung das Rad und Straßenverkehr nicht zusammenpasssen teufel: ich hoffe, daß ich jetzt nicht gesteinigt werde ), nun habe ich allerdings wie gesagt die heimischen Waldwege entdeckt .
Das Bike ist schon geordert und sollte in knapp 3 Wochen hier sein, allerdings habe ich gewisse Befürchtungen, daß ich mir evtl. am Anfang streckenmässig zuviel zumuten könnte und dadurch wieder die Lust am Biken verliere. 

Daher meine Frage: 
Welche Strecken hier sind anfängertauglich??

Vorgenommen hatte ich mir eigentlich für den Anfang (da es sich wohnorttechnisch anbietet) Über den Wambolder Sand - Fürstenlager - Felsenmeer dann über die B47 rüber - Hohenstein - Schönberger Kreuz und zurück.
Ist daß zu heftig??? 

Für alternative Vorschläge bin ich dankbar. Ausgangspunkt ist Bensheim-Schönberg.


Gruß


Martin


----------



## Veloziraptor (20. April 2007)

Eigentlich ist die "Sprung ins kalte Wasser" Methode die beste. Mein erster Ausritt endete nach 50 hm. Danach war ich tot. Ich würde Dir empfehlen mal einfach einen Waldweg zu nehmen, der eine Steigung hat und dann sehen, wie weit Du kommst. 

Ob eine Strecke zu heftig ist, hängt einfach von den Fähigkeiten ab. Wenn Du merkst, daß Du schon paar Höhenmeter fahren kannst, schließe Dich einfach mal einer der vielen Touren an, die hier im Forum angeboten werden. Normalerweise werden Anfänger nur ganz selten ausgebuuuuht oder vom Sattel gestuppst   Nein, im Ernst. Touren mit großen Gruppen sind die beste Möglichkeit sein Horizont zu erweitern, weil dort eh immer alle Leistungsniveaus vertreten sind.

Hoffe, das hat weitergeholfen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gerald (20. April 2007)

Fahr doch als erstes mal über Alsbach (durch Zwingenberg, dann Radweg an der ALTEN B3 entlang) zum Alsbacher Schloß. Hier kannst du schon mal beurteilen, wie es dir geht. Dann, je nach Zustand, den Höhenweg (keine weiteren HM mehr) zum Auerbacher Schloß oder wenn es gut geht, über den Grillplatz zum Meli hoch.

Die Tour hätte den Vorteil, daß du nicht so weit "hinten drin im Ourewald" bist und schnell wieder das flache Bensem erreichen kannst.

Sollte es dann als noch gehen, die geteerte Straße runter zum Hochstädter Porphyrwerk, hinten rum den Weg der oberhalb des Fürstenlagers rauskommt, zum Schönberger Sportplatz rüber und zum Schluß das Kirchberghäuschen für ein kleines  erreichen.

Alternativ das Ganze von Schönberg aus auch in umgekehrter Richtung wenn du dir die flache Fahrt nach Alsbach ersparen willst.

Gerald


----------



## rayc (21. April 2007)

raccoon78 schrieb:


> Vorgenommen hatte ich mir eigentlich für den Anfang (da es sich wohnorttechnisch anbietet) Über den Wambolder Sand - Fürstenlager - Felsenmeer dann über die B47 rüber - Hohenstein - Schönberger Kreuz und zurück.
> Ist daß zu heftig???
> 
> Für alternative Vorschläge bin ich dankbar. Ausgangspunkt ist Bensheim-Schönberg.
> ...



Hi Martin, ich würde sagen das die Strecke die du dir überlegt hat für den Anfang zu heftig ist.

Es wurden bereits paar sehr gute Alternativstrecken vorgeschlagen.

(KOmbi Auerbacher-, Alsbacher Schloss), ...
Eine weitere Möglichkeit von Bensheim aus ist, auf den Burgenweg (blaues B) Richtung Starkenburg (Heppenheim) zu fahren.
Auch hier besteht die Möglichkeit jederzeit auszusteigen.

Ansonsten paar grundlegende Tips:
Fahr nicht zu schnell! Du solltest dich beim Biken noch Unterhalten können. Okay, sieht komisch aus, wenn du alleine unterwegs bist  
Trink genügend! und iss Kleinigkeiten auf der Tour. Z.B. bananen oder auch mal einen Riegel. Einfach austesten was du brauchst. Ein Hungerast ist sehr unangehnem.
Mach rechtzeitig Pausen.
Belohnungen sind keine schlechte Idee, wie das vorgeschlagene kühle Bier am Kirchberghäusschen  
Fahre immer mit Helm und Handschuhe, besonders als Anfänger ist die Sturzgefahr größer.
Wie weit ist dein Arbeitsplatz weg von Bensheim?
Evt. kannst du regekmässig kurze Strecke zur Arbeit, Einkauf,  ... mit den Rad machen. Das hilft dir auch deine Kondition aufzubauen.
Suche dir Gleichgesinnte, macht einfach in der Gruppe mehr Spass.
(Motivation, Überweindung des innneren Schweinehundes)
Da 99.9% aller angebotenen Touren nicht Anfänger tauglich sind, musst du selbst aktiv werden und Touren anbieten.
Keine Angst, keine erwartet das du eine perfekte Tour anbietest. 

Hier noch ein kleiner Motivationsanreiz: Menschen die regelmässig Sport treiben, sehen im Durchschnitt 5-8 Jahre jünger aus  

lass dich nicht unterkriegen, auch wenn der Anfang nicht leicht seien wird.
Du packst das  

Ray


----------



## Trail-Knowledge (21. April 2007)

Das grötße Problem was ich bei Anfängern sehe, ist "durchzuhalten". Weil gerade am Anfang, wenn die Kondition noch fehlt und man nach den ersten Metern schon einen hohen Puls hat und die Beine anfangen zu schmerzen, reist bei vielen dann der Faden und sie geben es auf. Aber dann durchzuhalten und weiter zumachen, dass ist das geniale am Fahrrad fahren. Wenn du dann mal für mal merkst, wie du fitter wirst und bei den Strecken, bei denen du am Anfang schlapp gemacht hast, ohne Probleme schaffst, dass macht für mich den Reiz am 
Biken aus. Genauso ist es auch beim bergab fahren. 

-> zum Thema Motivation

Womit ich angefangen habe, war die Kunz-Mühle in Großsachsen. Danach habe ich mich dann an den Apfelbaumweg gewagt. Wenn man da noch ein Stück weiter fährt, kann man ne schöne kurze Trail Richtung Leutershausen fahren.
Danach gings weiter mit der Ursenbacher Höhe, dann Weißer Stein und Königstuhl...und und und. So kannst du es vllt auch machen, in dem du dir Ziele setzt, und dann immer durch Steigerung versuchst ein noch höheres Ziel zu erreichen. Find ich persönlich grad am Anfang die beste Variante, muss aber jeder für sich selbst herausfinden.


----------



## raccoon78 (23. April 2007)

Danke für die ganzen Tipps  
Da ich Straßen / Asphalt eigentlich komplett meiden möchte fällt die Strecke nach Alsbach schonmal flach (fieserweise muß ich so direkt nach der Haustür erst mal knapp 50hm überwinden bis es erst mal einigermaßen gerade ist, aber was einen nicht umbringt macht einen nur härter )
Ich glaube ich werde erst mal ein wenig "drauflosfahren" und dann mal schauen was für Routen sich anbieten.

Ich habe Gott sei dank noch 3 Wochen bis mein Rad kommt und die Zeit bis dahin nutze ich am Ergometer um mich an "Berge" zu gewöhnen, jeden Tag fünf Kilometer mehr (bis ich das Rad hab bin ich dann vermutlich so im A*$%# daß ich keine Lust mehr habe 

Ich nehme mal stark an, daß ich Eure Hilfe noh des öfteren in Anspruch nehmen werde  .

Vielleicht sieht man sich ja auch mal Unterwegs (ich bin der dessen Zunge sich in den Speichen des Vorderrades verfangen hat)


Gruß

Martin


----------



## scottiee (23. April 2007)

was ich immer bei mtb anfängern beobachte ist, dass sie viel zu schwere gänge fahren. als faustregel würde ich immer einen gang leichter fahren als man könnte . so hält man auch längere strecken durch. und falls du in der gruppe fahren solltest und du merkst dass die anderen schneller sind als du, lass sie fahren und fahr du dein eigenes tempo, hinterherzuhetzen ist 1. demoralisierend und 2. ist man schneller aus der puste als einem lieb ist.

greetz


----------



## Veloziraptor (23. April 2007)

scottiee schrieb:


> was ich immer bei mtb anfängern beobachte ist, dass sie viel zu schwere gänge fahren.



Das sind auch dann immer die, die man schon von 500 Meter Entfernung an der Pendelbewegung erkennt. Gerade Anfänger fahren nämlich auch mehr mit dem Oberkörper, als mit den Beinen


----------



## Levty (23. April 2007)

...und die Jungs mit 180mm Federweg... irgendwie müssen sie ja wippen


----------



## LarsLipp (23. April 2007)

Hi,

also erstmal viell Spass und dann aber los. Wenn du in Schönberg wohnst, dann hast du ja echt nen prima Startpunkt. Fahr doch einfach richtung Felsenmeer und wenn du nicht mehr kannst, dann drehst du um. Und am nächsten Tag geht es weiter, ausser, wenn du nicht kannst....

Aber mit ner kleinen Pause kommst du bestimmt zum Ohly TUrm oder zum Felsenmmer. Ich glaub an dich...

Und wenn du dann noch zum Melibokus kommst, dann melde dich und wir können eine Tour machen...

Dauer auch bestimmt nicht lange. Du scheinst sehr motiviert zu sein und das ist das einzige was zählt  

Vergesse aber bei dem Wetter das Trinken nicht...

Gruß

LarsLipp


----------



## AFinn (23. April 2007)

Wenn Du in Schönberg wohnst hätte ich da einen Vorschlag. Fahr hoch zum Sportplatz weiter in Richtung Felsenmeer bis zum Selterswasserhäuschen und dann den Asphaltweg bis Elmshausen und dann geht ein Weg, ich glaube roter Strich, hoch zum Höhenweg und da kannst Du ja weiter bis zu Schönberger Kreuz.
Kauf Dir auch mal ne Wanderkarte, die kostet 7.- Maßstab 1:20.000, da kannste vielleicht noch die eine oder andere Strecke entdecken.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## raccoon78 (24. April 2007)

AFinn schrieb:


> Fahr hoch zum Sportplatz weiter in Richtung Felsenmeer bis zum Selterswasserhäuschen und dann den Asphaltweg bis Elmshausen und dann geht ein Weg, ich glaube roter Strich, hoch zum Höhenweg und da kannst Du ja weiter bis zu Schönberger Kreuz.



So die Richtung hatte ich mir auch schon überlegt, aber das mit dem Selterswasserhäusschen ist ne klasse Idee.  



AFinn schrieb:


> Kauf Dir auch mal ne Wanderkarte, die kostet 7.- Maßstab 1:20.000



Ist schon bei Amazon bestellt 
Topographische Freizeitkarten Hessen Bl.2, Nördlicher Vorderer Odenwald
und
Topographische Freizeitkarten Hessen Bl.5, Bergstraße-Odenwald

sollte denke ich mal für den Anfang reichen.

Wo wir gerade schonmal bei Karten sind, es gab Ende der 90er mal ne spezielle Mountainbikekarte für den Kreis Bergstrasse, weiß zufällig jemand ob es da eine Neuauflage gibt und wo man die bekommt????


----------



## IPC -SIR- (24. April 2007)

Der "Geopark" hat auch sehr gute Wanderkarten im Angebot

http://www.geo-naturpark.net/daten/shop/index.php?viewMode=Wanderkarten#

Die bekommst du zum Beispiel im neuen Infozenrum am Felsenmeer


----------



## rayc (24. April 2007)

IPC -SIR- schrieb:


> Der "Geopark" hat auch sehr gute Wanderkarten im Angebot
> 
> http://www.geo-naturpark.net/daten/shop/index.php?viewMode=Wanderkarten#
> 
> Die bekommst du zum Beispiel im neuen Infozenrum am Felsenmeer



...oder in jedem Buchladen.

Die Karten der Serie TF-20 (1:20.000) sind wirklich empfehlenswert  

Eine spezielle MTB-Karte für den ODW ist mir nicht bekannt.

Ray


----------



## raccoon78 (24. April 2007)

Ich habe 2 spezielle MTB Bücher/Karten für die Region Bergstrasse/Odenwald gefunden, leider älter und nicht mehr lieferbar.

Das hier Bike-Touren, Bd.9, Odenwald, Spessart  hab ich jetzt auf die schnelle gefunden, ich weiß aber von mindestens noch einem Buch (Karte) von 99 (ich finde den Link nicht mehr) leider alles nicht mehr aufzutreiben


----------



## AFinn (24. April 2007)

Ich denke diese beiden Karten reichen für die Umgebung von Bensheim für den Anfang, sind mit Wanderwegen. Die vom Geopark sind die gleichen. Wenn Du mal mehr vom Odenwald kennen lernen willst, kannst Du ja die weiteren Karten der Serie dazu kaufen. Ich würde aber in einen Buchladen gehen, die haben in der Regel alle Karten. In Bensheim z.B. die Buchhandlung am Beauner Platz (will keine Reklame machen)


----------



## Micro767 (4. Mai 2007)

die Wanderkarten vom Odenwald Club sind wohl sehr gut ! Bekommt man im Fürstenlager, da gibts nen kleinen Laden, wenn man hoch fährt rechts. Nur leider ist der wohl nicht immer offen und man sollte im Fürstelager wohl kein Rad fahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## raccoon78 (4. Mai 2007)

Das andere Buch habe ich auch wiedergefunden (ist vom selben Autor wie das erste ) gab es zum Glück bei Amazon gebraucht, wenn noch jemand interesse hat (allerdings behandelt es ganz Hessen, was jetzt nicht unbedingt schlecht sein muß) 2 Stück sind noch da  Mountainbike aktiv Hessen

Einziger Wehrmutstropfen, das gute Stück ist fast 10 Jahre alt. Ich habe aber die Hoffnung, daß es zumindest noch annähernd brauchbar ist.


----------



## Trail-Knowledge (5. Mai 2007)

Dann kann es ja bald richtig losgehen


----------



## raccoon78 (5. Mai 2007)

Schön wär´s, allerdings dauert es noch gut 2 Wochen bis mein Bike kommt (das von meiner Frau steht seit letzter Woche hinterm Haus und ich bekomme jeden Tag zu hören: "Wann kommt dein Rad denn, ich will fahren!")  
Das einzige was mir zur Zeit bleibt ist auf´m Ergometer Kondition aufbauen (bisher eigentlich ein Fremdwort für mich ) erstaunlicherweise schaffe ich mittlerweile 30 bis 40 Km am Tag. Nur kann ich mich seit ner halben Woche nicht mehr setzten, da der Sattel von dem Ding mal sowas von Sch#*%+ ist und mein Ars*# höllisch wehtut.


----------



## Trail-Knowledge (5. Mai 2007)




----------



## Levty (7. Mai 2007)

raccoon78 schrieb:


> Schön wär´s, allerdings dauert es noch gut 2 Wochen bis mein Bike kommt


Hast du dir ein Canyon bestellt? Das dauert dann mit Sicherheit mehr als 2 Wochen


----------



## raccoon78 (7. Mai 2007)

Eigentlich hätte es ursprünglich ein Canyon sein sollen aber genau aus dem Grund ist es dann ein Poison geworden und nach allem was man so hört halten die ihre Lieferzeiten recht gut ein .


----------



## 4x4 (10. Mai 2007)

Gut, dass es kein Stereo war, ich hab 5 Monate gewartet.
Hat sich aber gelohnt.
Der Preis hat sich um einen 100er reduziert,
ein Sigma 2006 MHR mit Pulsmesser dazu
und ein Tricko-Hoseset von Cube dazu
das Rad ist übrigens auch super.

@ Mirco 767
wann gibt`s mal wieder eine Tour von Dir?


----------



## Micro767 (10. Mai 2007)

4x4 schrieb:


> @ Mirco 767
> wann gibt`s mal wieder eine Tour von Dir?



Wohl nicht vor Pfingsten, ich bin zwar fast jeden Samstag, Sonntag unterwegs mit dem Rad (war auch gerade 3 Wochen im Urlaub) aber halt nicht immer im Odenwald und wenn dann meist ohne grosse Planung.

Am Wochenende soll es mal wieder von Bensheim/Heppenheim nach Lindenfels und auf die Neunkirchnerhöhe gehen aber a) hab ich Besuch und weiß nicht wann genau (Tag und Uhrzeit) und b) wie spielt das Wetter mit ! Und die Woche drauf bin ich im Spessart unterwegs  wenn alles klapt.


----------



## LarsLipp (12. Juni 2007)

Hi raccoon78,
...und, ist das Rad da?

Na berichte doch mal über deine ersten Touren!

Ist auch eigentlich mal eine Frage an den Rest, wann mal wieder ne Tour ansteht... Mein Kona ist aber leider im Moment mit Gabelschaden unterwegs...
 Bei dem Wetter geht ja auch mal eine Feierabendrunde von Bensheim aus...

LarsLipp


----------



## Micro767 (12. Juni 2007)

Diesen Monat geht Wochenends bei mir leider nix mehr, alles schon ausgebucht, incl. nem WE biken am Tegernsee *freu*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## raccoon78 (12. Juni 2007)

LarsLipp schrieb:


> Hi raccoon78,
> ...und, ist das Rad da?
> 
> Na berichte doch mal über deine ersten Touren!
> ...



Bisher hab ich mich noch nicht sonderlich mit Ruhm bekleckert 
 fast täglich Felsenmeer und zurück (15 km, 2 Stunden ) wobei ich von der Kondition noch Reserven hab, nur mein Wasservorrat machts nicht mit (irgendwie schluck ich zuviel), ich hoffe, daß mein bestellter Camelbak heute oder morgen eintrifft. Dann will ich mal Schönberg - Felsenmeer - Melibocus ( evtl. Auerbacher Schloß) in Angriff nehmen. Von der Karte her trau ich´s mir (evtl. mit ein bis zwei Anläufen) zu. Mal schauen, sobald ich mich von der Kondition her in die Öffentlichkeit traue melde ich mich


----------



## Micro767 (12. Juni 2007)

zuviel trinken gibts nicht !!!

Zwar gibts ne Art Faustregel, irgendwas mit alle 10-15 Minuten 100ml trinken weil der Körper nicht mehr verarebeiten könne aber wer weiß das schon genau was Körper brauchen ausser man selbst !?


----------



## raccoon78 (12. Juni 2007)

Micro767 schrieb:


> zuviel trinken gibts nicht !!!




Erzähl das mal meiner Flasche


----------



## Micro767 (12. Juni 2007)

tja dafür bekommst Du jetzt nen Camelbak !

und für den Notfall noch die Flasche dazu !


----------



## LarsLipp (12. Juni 2007)

Hi,

na da fängt ja einer richtig an. Na ein Camelback ist schon super und zu empfehlen. Die Flaschen sind ja ab und zu nicht so fest mit dem Rad verbunden und fliegen weg. (Vieleicht hatte ich auch nur einen schlechten Halter...)

Deine Beschreibung klingt ja fast nach meiner Hausrunde. Da können wir gerne mal eine Runde drehen. Eventuell dann einfach Treffpunkt am Schönberger Sportplatz. Unter der Woche, nach der Arbeit. Ich hoffe mein Rad ist bald wieder da.
Vom Felsenmmer zum Melibokus ist eigentlich nur noch ein kleines Stück!!! 

Na, ich bin jetzt eh 2 Tage unterwegs, mal sehen, obs Radl dann fertig ist....

Grüßle und schön viel Wasser ins Camelback...

LarsLipp


----------



## Micro767 (13. Juni 2007)

Je nach Uhrzeit würd ich auch mal mitfahren !


----------



## chriiss (13. Juni 2007)

Trial-Knowledge schrieb:


> Das grötße Problem was ich bei Anfängern sehe, ist "durchzuhalten". Weil gerade am Anfang, wenn die Kondition noch fehlt und man nach den ersten Metern schon einen hohen Puls hat und die Beine anfangen zu schmerzen, reist bei vielen dann der Faden und sie geben es auf. Aber dann durchzuhalten und weiter zumachen, dass ist das geniale am Fahrrad fahren. Wenn du dann mal für mal merkst, wie du fitter wirst und bei den Strecken, bei denen du am Anfang schlapp gemacht hast, ohne Probleme schaffst, dass macht für mich den Reiz am
> Biken aus. Genauso ist es auch beim bergab fahren.
> 
> -> zum Thema Motivation
> ...



Von wo  nach wo verläuft eigentlich dieser legendäre "Apfelbaumweg" - ich bin den vor langer Zeit mal mit Freunden gefahren, finde aber den Einstieg nicht mehr.


----------



## raccoon78 (19. Juni 2007)

*Geschaft!!!!​*
Ich hab heute das erste mal den Melibocus bezwungen!!     

Schönberg - Wambolder Sand - Felsenmeer - Melibocus - Auerbacherschloß - Fürstenlager

21 km, gedauert hat der Spaß beschämende 3:15h allerdings gelobe ich Besserung.  Hat zufällig jemand die Höhenmeter griffbereit? (mein HAC ist noch in Lieferverzug und es würde mich brennend interessieren).

Fairerweise muß ich gestehen ab und zu ein kleines Stück geschoben zu haben.

Mir tut alles weh, ich bin schlagkaputt aber glücklich. 


Btw. wen von euch hab ich denn unterwegs bzw. auf dem Meli getroffen (so zwischen 18, 19 Uhr müsste das gewessen sein) da war soviel los, daß doch bestimmt einer von euch mich überholt hat oder???


----------



## Micro767 (20. Juni 2007)

ich hab jetzt nur die hm im Kopf die ich am Sonntag auf der Straße hoch hatte, 444hm lt. dem sehr ungenauen alten HAC4, vom Felsenmmer aus bin ich schon sehr lange nicht mehr auf den Meli hoch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LarsLipp (20. Juni 2007)

Hi raccoon78, (auch alle anderen),

na herzlichen Glückwunsch. Na so schlecht ist die Zeit doch nicht. Das wird schon. Ist ja eigentlich zu warm zum biken. (Wahrscheinlich nur mir, ich bin so gern amSee). Ich hoffe das mein Rad jetzt mal die Tage zurück ist und dann können wir ja mal den Mehli vom Felsenmmer gemeinsam erzwingen. Das bringt bestimmt auch schon ein paar Sekunden, wenn man sich gemeinsam "hochschiebt".  

Drückt mir mal die Daumen. Es war nicht die Federgabel, die gecknackt hat. Mal sehen, was die Stadler Jungs sonst finden........

Grüße

LarsLipp


----------



## LarsLipp (22. Juni 2007)

Hi,

gehe in ein paar Minuten heim. Bin mir noch nicht so sicher, ob ich radeln will. Hat jemand Lust? Tourvorschlag Felsenmmer & Melibokus oder so...

Radelstart dann so 17:30 bis 18:00 Uhr!

Wer Interesse hat einfach PM mit Tel. Nr senden. Oder einen Treffpunkt vorschlagen. z.b. Fürstenlager...

Gruß

LarsLipp


----------



## Micro767 (25. Juni 2007)

Sorry da war ich schon im Feierabend, bin ne langweilige Runde im Ried gefahren


----------



## LarsLipp (26. Juni 2007)

Hi,

am Freitag wars ja dann noch fast gutes Wetter. Nac dreimaligem überlegen ob ich Fahre bin ich bei Sonnenchein losgefahren und es hat sofort geregnet. War aber nicht schlimm. AM Melibokus. (ganz schön hoch nach 4 Wochen radel Pause). Oben angekommen wurd es dunkel... un d es hat richtig geregnet...

Wenns Wetter die Woche mal Abend gut wird, poste ich hier wieder ob ich fahre...

Gruß

LarsLipp


----------

